# Boggy and Soggy's Amazing Day!!



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

I'M A MUMMY!!!!  

We have had the most amazing day.  We had our planning meeting which was hard because the FCs cried all the way through it, then went to FC house.  We walked in and there was Cookie, our daughter!!!

The FC handed her straight to me and (between my tears) she smiled at me and took the teddy we had brought her.  I sat her on my knee and told her I was her mummy and introduced her to her daddy.  She has the most amazing eyes and is just so so gorgeous - I'm her mummy, I'm biased!!!  

She played really well with us and I gave her a bit of lunch before we left.  She gave us kisses and cuddles and waved bye bye.  It was everything I'd dreamed of and more!! She should move in on Tuesday.

To everyone waiting - it really is worth it in the end!!!   


Bx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Fab fab fab 

What a wonderful day  

Bring on Tuesday 

xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Ah how lovely to read such heart warming news.

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Rachelbee (Oct 25, 2005)

What a lovely post! Congrats! Roll on tuesday!! xx


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Boggy,

What a lovely day you have had and you will never forget meeting your daughter for the first time I bet you are one cloud 9.

Enjoy the rest of your intros and roll on next tuesday!

Love

Dawny

xxx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

A day of memories that will stay with you forever!!

Lots and love and best wishes

Ever & family x


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Congratulations sounds like an amazing day with many more to follow.
Sarah


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw boggy..sounds like a wondeful day and brings back all the happy memories of our first meeting with littlie..you never forget them 

happy days ahead 

kj x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Sounds like a really special day for you all....congrats!

Laine xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Congratulations, and here's to enjoying all the days to come with your new DD   

love 
Cindy


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Congratulations hun, sounds like a lovely day. Roll on tuesday  

pam xx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS TO BOGGY & SOGGY![/fly]

So very very happy for you both. roll on tues 

lots of love camly x x x x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Fantastic news!!!

Roll on Tuesday.

Enjoy every minute, its just FAB being a Mummy!

love
OT x


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Well today was another amazing day.

We took Cookie out for about 2 1/2 hours to a park and then for lunch.  

We parked in a Parent & Child Space!!!    That was very exciting!!!  So was feeding her and changing her for the first time.

She is so wonderful, we love her to bits already.  Not seen her cry yet, so not sure how I'll cope with that!  FC are great, devastated that she's going but really encouraging and supportive.  Things couldn't get any better!!  Tomorrow Cookie visits her new home for the first time!!  

Bx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

I bet you are walking on air!!

How old is the little girl?

enjoy your day today. 

Julia x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Awwww how wonderful Boggy & Soggy  

So pleased for you both and Cookie

Keep us updated on intro's, they sound fantastic


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Well it's been a hectic few days, can't believe I got through 2 days without being on FF!

Yesterday was really tough with intros.    Cookie cried all day - she was teething, confused and exhausted.  Then she threw up a bowl of porridge all over me and her FC bed!  We were all crying by the end of the night  . 

Today was much better.  Cookie greeted me with a smile and last night was forgotten!    She spent the whole day at our house and had her bath before going to her FC house.

Tomorrow we have Children's Panel (it's a Scottish thing!), then Cookie moves in and I'll be a forever mummy!!!  

WOO HOOO     

Bx


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

All the best with panel today.  I remember sitting in the car outside the panel building for half an hour waiting for sw to come out and give us the 'all clear' to take our wee one home and prepare for her moving the next day - the panel had been delayed and the longer I sat waiting the more worried I got.  I very very nearly cried great big weepy sobs when she said 'yes'.  Apparently though it is really just a legal thing to agree to a change of address and carer before they move.

Wishing you all the love in the world.  Evey blessing for your future together as a 'forever family'.  

Magenta x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Wow your post has reduced me to tears .. you can just feel the emotion through your post - wish you all the very best as you become a family at last.  You will be a fab Mummy. 
Cat x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya

hope panel went well, im sure it will have.  how exciting for you all. your own family. 

lots of love camly x x x x x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

wow

you must now be a mummy forever, yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

PBMx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

How wonderful, enjoy every minute of this very special time x


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi folks, having major internet probs and it'll cut me off in a minute but just wanted to say life as a mummy is exhausting but completely fab!  Cookie is getting really clingy, which I guess is a good sign attachment wise.  The Panel was fine, but emotional - the FCs are devastated but we are delighted.  Having some rough moments which is to be expected.  Will try and update you better tomorrow if the interent is fixed!

Bx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Big congratulations to you all on becoming a family


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Aww Boggy...lovely to hear Cookie is home


----------

